# Lavadora Whirlpool golpea las paredes.



## michavez (Nov 12, 2021)

*H*ola*,* buenas noches, por favor me podrían ayudar con un problema que tengo semanas sin resolver, es una lavadora *W*hirlpool 8mwtw1505cm que produce un movimiento muy brusco cuando aumentan las revoluciones tanto en enjuague y drenado/exprimido, consecuencia de esto se rompió el sensor de balanceo y ya no exprimió, se lo cambió y volvió a realizar el proceso, pero se notó que cuando ya la carga es mayor ahí es que vuelve a golpear duro las paredes de la lavadora y como toca ese sensor, se para y continúa el proceso*.

Y*a se cambiaron las varillas de suspensión, la roseta con su seguro y nada, el problema continua cuando la carga es grande porque si es con poca ropa no hace ese movimiento brusco y si termina todos los procesos. Solo se me ocurre que sea la transmisión pero no estoy totalmente segura porque entre el tambor metálico y la tina de plástico no hay movimiento, tampoco se escucha que haya algún ruido. Qué probabilidades hay de que sea eso o de qué otra forma puedo darme cuenta de que sea la transmisión o alguna otra cosa? ya no sé que hacer con esa lavadora. *A*yuda por*_*fa*vor*


----------



## fidel123 (Nov 12, 2021)

Hola, las lavadoras Whilpool tienen 4 amortiguadores que sostienen la tina (no sé si todas), cuando se vencen o se ponen blandos por decirlo así, la tina al centrifugar se mueve mucho y golpea por todas las paredes de la lavadora, te recomiendo que revises esos amortiguadores, en Youtube hay muchos videos de como se pueden comprobar los amortiguadores si ya están vencidos. Una de las pruebas es que empujes hacia abajo, si se balancea mucho quiere decir que sí están vencidos y es necesario cambiarlos.


----------



## Scooter (Nov 13, 2021)

En mi caso era el rodamiento y cambiar los amortiguadores solo ayudo un par de días hasta que se rompió el rodamiento del todo.


----------



## phavlo (Nov 13, 2021)

A veces pasa cuando tiene mucha carga (ropa) de un lado y del otro no.

Probaste "acomodando" la ropa para que quede parejo en todo el tambor ?


----------



## michavez (Nov 13, 2021)

fidel123 dijo:


> Hola las lavadoras whilpool tienen 4 amortiguadores que sostienen la tina (no sé si todas), cuando se vencen o se ponen blandos por decirlo así, la tina al centrifugar se mueve mucho y golpea por todas las paredes de la lavadora, te recomiendo que revises esos amortiguadores, en youtube hay muchos videos de como se pueden comprobar los amortiguadores si ya están vencidos. Una de lasa pruebas es que empujes hacia abajo, si se balancea mucho quiere decir que sí están vencidos y es necesario cambiarlos.


Hola fidel muchas gracias por la respuesta 🤗 bueno yo eso ya le cambié pero el problema persiste 😥 y se nota es cuando la carga de ropa es grande, ahí es que como que desestabiliza y golpea mucho 🥺


phavlo dijo:


> A veces pasa cuando tiene mucha carga (ropa) de un lado y del otro no.
> 
> Probaste "acomodando" la ropa para que quede parejo en todo el tambor?


Hola muchas gracias por su respuesta 🤗, sii primero pensaba que era eso pero no 🥺 y solo se da cuando la carga es grande tampoco es que es bastante nunca excede lo permitido, con decir que la tina nunca se la llena de mucha ropa, solo que he hecho la prueba con poca ropa como con unas 6 prendas y una almohada, y ahí funcionan dentro de lo normal pero cuando ya pongo más cosa se desestabiliza en el enjuague y drenado/exprimido 🥺 en esos procesos es como que el tambor se quiere salir


Scooter dijo:


> En mi caso era el rodamiento y cambiar los amortiguadores solo ayudo un par de días hasta que se rompió el rodamiento del todo.


Hola muchas gracias por su respuesta 🤗 o sea qué sería la transmisión? Quiero saber como ver que sí efectivamente ese sería el problema. O sea qué señales da cuando es eso???


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 13, 2021)

Prueba simulado un lavado, pero *sin carga*.
Si el tambor vibra son los rodamientos
Si el tambor vibra, *pero poco* (Casi imperceptible) es la ropa que se acomodó mal y provoca un des-balanceo.
El lavaropas  ¿ No posee un sistema de acomodar la ropa si se produce un desbalanceo ?  
En caso afirmativo, tal ves esté dañado/desconectado el sensor


----------



## analogico (Nov 13, 2021)

Mide la tina con un nivel.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Nov 13, 2021)

Con sólo estar desnivelada la lavadora, las vibraciónes se exageran muchísimo, de ahí que a veces se van de paseo.

Por eso tienen patas ajustables.


analogico dijo:


> Mide la tina con un nivel


----------



## michavez (Nov 13, 2021)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueba simulado un lavado, pero *sin carga*.
> Si el tambor vibra son los rodamientos
> Si el tambor vibra, *pero poco* (Casi imperceptible) es la ropa que se acomodó mal y provoca un des-balanceo.
> El lavaropas  ¿ No posee un sistema de acomodar la ropa si se produce un desbalanceo ?
> En caso afirmativo, tal ves esté dañado/desconectado el sensor


Hola muchas gracias por responder 🤗 sin ropa vibra pero no mucho tampoco es imperceptible ni exagerado que golpea las paredes o sea si vibra pero completa todo el ciclo ahora cuando pongo mucha más ropa es que hace el movimiento exagerado pero la ropa no esta mal acomodada, ese problema se presentó hace 3 semanas hasta ahora 😥 y la ropa se la distribuye uniformemente 😐 este tiene ese sensor de balance que cuando la tina lo golpea mucho, para y vuelve a intentar hacer el movimiento pero golpea mucho, si tiene poca ropa o no tiene ropa si hace todo se mueve un poco feo pero al menos termina 😐


Pinchavalvulas dijo:


> Con sólo estar desnivelada la lavadora, las vibraciónes se exageran muchísimo, de ahí que a veces se van de paseo.
> 
> Por eso tienen patas ajustables.


Si con un nivel le medí y quedaron ajustadas las patas pero continúa con ese problema 😥


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 13, 2021)

Ese lavarropas es de carga superior..Entonces, ese defecto puede ser producido por 3 cosas..
1. Caja de transmisión, con desgaste.
2. Soporte de la cuba ( es de aluminio ), que va atornillada a la caja de transmisión, fisurado o roto.
3. Aro balanceador, que va en la parte superior de la cuba, que ha perdido la carga de agua ( con la que viene cargado de fábrica ), por fisura o rotura.. Ese es el encargado de hacer un "contrabalanceo", al estar desacomodada la ropa, en el centrifugado. Es una falla muy común en los Electrolux de carga superior..

Este es a modo de ejemplo...


----------



## michavez (Nov 14, 2021)

pepelui01 dijo:


> Ese lavarropas es de carga superior..Entonces, ese defecto puede ser producido por 3 cosas..
> 1. Caja de transmisión, con desgaste.
> 2. Soporte de la cuba ( es de aluminio ), que va atornillada a la caja de transmisión, fisurado o roto.
> 3. Aro balanceador, que va en la parte superior de la cuba, que ha perdido la carga de agua ( con la que viene cargado de fábrica ), por fisura o rotura.. Ese es el encargado de hacer un "contrabalanceo", al estar desacomodada la ropa, en el centrifugado. Es una falla muy común en los Electrolux de carga superior..
> ...


Hola gracias por la respuesta ☺️ cual es el soporte de la cuba??? Es que esta lavadora tiene toda la transmisión una sola, que si se cambia sale todo eso completo y va pegado al plástico exterior de la tina. En la figura se ve como es y solo eso me falta cambiar porque esa como tuerca plástica con el segurito le cambié también. Lo que no se es si puede ser que el agitador esté un poquito desgastado y eso haga que mueva exageradamente 😐, eso tampoco he cambiado 🤔


----------



## pepelui01 (Nov 14, 2021)

El agitador no es el problema. No participa del proceso de centrifugado. El soporte de la cuba (tina) es lo que llamas "esa tuerca plástica"..
En tu caso, no es de aluminio. Es plástica.
Así que quedan 2 cosas...Desgaste en la caja de transmisión, cosa facil de detectar, sacando el agitador....
O el aro de balanceo... Por ahora, es el que se lleva, todas mis sospechas...


----------



## michavez (Nov 14, 2021)

pepelui01 dijo:


> El agitador no es el problema. No participa del proceso de centrifugado. El soporte de la cuba (tina) es lo que llamas "esa tuerca plástica"..
> En tu caso, no es de aluminio. Es plástica.
> Así que quedan 2 cosas...Desgaste en la caja de transmisión, cosa facil de detectar, sacando el agitador....
> O el aro de balanceo... Por ahora, es el que se lleva, todas mis sospechas..


El aro si tiene agua, pero no se si haya perdido cierta cantidad, y lo de la transmisión, he visto en los videos que se ve un movimiento entre las dos tinas, pero este no tiene 😐 no sé si sucede que también haya desgaste sin notarlo tanto. 🙁


----------

